# What reptiles make good reptile parties?



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Exactly as the thread topic asks...

I've thought of doing reptile parties before but the whole thing of "if something bit somebody thing" put me off.

What I'd like to know is what reptiles make a reptile party really exciting and fun?


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

royals and corns and beardies. all personality reps who dont mind being handlded that much.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I've thought Albino burmese, black and white tegu, beardie?


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

beardie and albino burmese are good cause the parents like having pictures of their kid and their friends all holding a big snake.


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

cobras! vipres, rock pythons, gila monsters... you know the usual


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I've given this alot of thought to but i just don;t have the room to keep anymore reptiles right now.

When i do i'm hoping to start doing them - i would go with the more common docile rep's like

corns, kingsnakes, royals, Leo geckos, BD'S, : victory: As for bigger reptiles maybe a boa?


----------



## beefy (Aug 16, 2007)

If I get asked to take some of my zoo to do a visit I normally take a king snake, a couple of different sized royals and my tia's. The royals are for the handling and pictures the others are just for showing and to be talked about.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I took - 1 baby and one sub adult b&w tegus, 3 corn snakes, 1 baby boa, 1 leopard gecko, 5 beardies, 3 texas ratsnakes, 1 massive kingsnake.

It was more determined by what I have! Exeryone was perfectly behaved, and they all had to come out again at the eld for the adults to have a hold...


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

you can take almost any animal aslong as it is tame and that you are always on your guard, hold the head end of the snake so it is never near the children just incase, get the children to wear gloves with certain animals (large claws etc). personaly i wouldnt take any animal that doesnt travel well such as chamleons. 
plus you will be insured if anything does go wrong (which it shouldnt but animals can be unpredictable at times): victory:
stu


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

i wouldnt take a royal though as it could be stressfull and you know what their like with their food lol


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-pictures/103346-took-reps-into-school-pics.html

I took 3 Boas, small, medium and large.
2 Rough green snakes...very small and quick.
1 large Iggy
2 Giant Millipedes
1 Tarantula

Because it was achool no-one was allowed to touch them but if they had they could have had a stroke of held the boas and the Iggy.
All closely supervised of course.....


----------



## PsyKoViggy (Jan 6, 2008)

Blue Tongued Skinks are very handleable, slow, don't jump, large enough to not be able to dissapear if someone put it down and small enough not to be a worry even if it did become a little agressive, say if someone pulled its tail off.
They also have blue tongues and tiny legs, which is a talking point.. and they arn't too bothered by temperature changes and can be out of a viv for long periods of time without having to worry too much about the temps.

Only thing to worry about with them really if someone were to drop it, because of their small legs they would take the full impact of the fall which could cause serious damage.. but you obviously wouldn't be advising anyone to drop any reptile, heh.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

blue tounges are great for shows, as psykoviggy sad there great to talk about how small their legs are and how they move along on their stomachs like a snake but are actualy a lizard! also legless lizards are great for this 
stu


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

MSL said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-pictures/103346-took-reps-into-school-pics.html
> 
> I took 3 Boas, small, medium and large.
> 2 Rough green snakes...very small and quick.
> ...


could i ask why they couldnt touch them? was it the teachers not alowing them to?
stu


----------



## odyssey (Oct 23, 2006)

stubeanz said:


> could i ask why they couldnt touch them? was it the teachers not alowing them to?
> stu


it was probably a condition on the liability insurance they had. i took my reps into my kids school and they stated that the children were not allowed to handle them.


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

stubeanz said:


> could i ask why they couldnt touch them? was it the teachers not alowing them to?
> stu


Yep....elf and safety brigade and the poor little kids were gagging too........such a shame.......crazy elf and safety culture we live in:bash:


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

Beardys, blue tongues, corns and kings.Make sure you have liability insurance. Also some schools will ask if you have a CRB police check. Kids probably couldnt touch because of schools H&S. Might also ask for a risk assesment for your visits.


----------



## alex-h (Jan 9, 2008)

sorry to change the subject slightly but what exactly goes on at reptile parties apart from the obvious showing and holding of reps and such ?
just wondered.

alex


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

are their any profesional animal lecturers on this forum? 
well alex-h generaly take the animal along and talk about them, giving facts make it entertaining, get the kids up to handle them, thats bout it but its great fun.
stu


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Milksnakes are always good ones, take a picture of a Coral Snake and talk about mimics!


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Why use only docile ones ? it does not give a good representation at all and gives a false feeling that all snakes and lizards are docile. Which of course they are not.

I hate to say it... but corns and royals are actually a bit... errrrrmmmm... boring 

Show the kids a big boa, or an 8 foot Taiwan, a Burm or a radiated rat snake with it's neck inflated and you'll see their eyes light up because they remind them of animals they have seen on TV.

In the ones I have done for cubs/brownies/beavers etc, the Taiwan and Radiateds are always the stars of the show. You can always talk about and show the snakes without the kids having to handle them... and if anyone gets bitten it's me.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

ratboy said:


> Why use only docile ones ? it does not give a good representation at all and gives a false feeling that all snakes and lizards are docile. Which of course they are not.
> 
> I hate to say it... but corns and royals are actually a bit... errrrrmmmm... boring
> 
> ...


 
I agree with what you are saying, although some may not be as experienced as you with reptile shows etc... so surely they shouldnt start off with the bigger more venturous species?


Phil


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Philcw said:


> I agree with what you are saying, although some may not be as experienced as you with reptile shows etc... so surely they shouldnt start off with the bigger more venturous species?
> 
> 
> Phil



You are right. But it would also help if two or three of you are doing it... then you can have boid, lizard and colubrid sections to the talk for example.

The key thing is to keep the kids interest so they don't start getting bored and restless and start mucking about.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

well originaly if someone is wanting to start shows profesionaly then its best to get less agressive species as they will need to get a feel for the shows, how to work the crowd, intreact with the children and because of this it may be better to have animals that you can trust enough so when your mind does wander then it isnt going to attack anyone :lol2:
then once you have experience then get the burmese, monitors etc 
also if you are good at what you do you can make a flea sound like the best animal ever. its all about the way you put the animal across, if you want to go far its not as simple as heres an animal isnt it cool :lol2:
stu


----------

